# Repair / Servicing Habistat stats



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Any one sent them off for repair / service?

Some of my Habistate dimming / pulse stats have been temperamental over time with sometimes being hit and miss as to whether they are actually working? My pulse stat has 'turned' itself off and lost temps until a gentle tap to the knob before springing back into life as turning the temp up or down had done nothing? With this happening 4 times in as many weeks I've gone out and bought an iStat compact to try.

They are all used or second hand from trades and sales.

Obviously it'd be cheaper than lobbing them out and always handy to have a spare or back up.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Habistat off a full repair service for a fiver I hear.

Post them off, they come back good as new


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Habistat off a full repair service for a fiver I hear.
> 
> Post them off, they come back good as new


I was under the impression that they provide a lifetime guarantee, so they shouldn't be charging to repair a faulty item.


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

> They are all used or second hand from trades and sales.


The box I have here says "5 year guarantee"

But since the ones you have are used they may already be over 5 years old?


----------



## crazysnakeguy (Jun 9, 2008)

*£5 repair?*



Arcadiajohn said:


> Habistat off a full repair service for a fiver I hear.
> 
> Post them off, they come back good as new



Where did you here this?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I know them very well, we show together. 

The fiver covers postage.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

In my experience , both MicroClimate and Habistat BOTH have incredible and very cheap repair services ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sooooooo

Any ideas on this problem !?

I've just set up a new Viv and dug out a spare Habistat stat to regulate the heat mat . It's a few years old but it doesn't seem to be working .. It's a Habistat Living Earth mat stat Max 100W 

The RED 'power' bulb is on but the GREEN 'heat' bulb doesn't seem to be working correctly . I've just tested it using extreme levels so I set it at maximum heat 34C/92F , had the probe on the floor and no green light , I then out a bag of frozen peas over the probe just hoping to "spark" it into action - nothing !

Oddly enough , when I unplug then out then put the mains plug back in the red light stays on and the green light flashes on for a split second - meaning the bulbs are both working ..


Any ideas peeps ?!?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Zincubus said:


> Sooooooo
> 
> Any ideas on this problem !?
> 
> ...


Sorry, no, but for a fiver and your postage to them, someone should be able to tell you!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Sorry, no, but for a fiver and your postage to them, someone should be able to tell you!




Sent it off the old Habistat a few days ago with a fiver ...
No receipt of purchase ..


Got a brand new thermostat this morning !




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

